# Barter in north FL - veterinary services



## eponavet (Jan 10, 2013)

I am interested in helping out my local community with veterinary services for almost all animals. I am unable to offer veterinary advice on the forums and cannot diagnose or prescribe here, but - for anyone in the north FL area who may need vaccines, coggins, general medical care for your pets and livestock, feel free to pm me or post information here about exchanging goods or services for veterinary care  My availability is limited and i am only able to offer farm calls 2-3 days a week. Most of my clients are pretty self sufficient, and I am thinking most people here on these forums will fall into that category and will understand that my availabiltiy is limited.

Thanks!


----------



## octolily (Feb 20, 2005)

North Florida covers a pretty large span - are you northwest, northeast or north central vicinity? Thanks, it's good to see more folks starting to barter again!


----------



## eponavet (Jan 10, 2013)

North central FL


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish you were closer. LOL, I bet there's a lot of folks on this board thinking that.


----------



## macmanmatty (Feb 6, 2013)

are you close to panama city I breed early gen savannahs


----------



## eponavet (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, i'm about 4 hr from Panama city...near Lake city


----------

